# C'est un travail de cochon



## Schrodinger's_Cat

How to translate into Italian:

*Ce qu'il a fait, c'est un travail de cochon* (= He's made a mess of it/He's made a pig's ear of it)

Il mio tentativo:

Quel che lui ha fatto, é un pasticcio di esso!


----------



## urizon9

Ciao,BenVitale! I'd use the word "pasticcio" too.*Ha fatto un( bel) pasticcio*!(Ciliegina?)


----------



## Angel.Aura

I'd try with _porcheria_, to keep the simile between _cochon/pig/maiale_.
*Ha fatto una porcheria.*
(underhouse?)


----------



## underhouse

Angel.Aura said:


> I'd try with _porcheria_, to keep the simile between _cochon/pig/maiale_.
> *Ha fatto una porcheria.*
> (underhouse?)


 
Sono d'accordo con te, A.A!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------

